# Help with "The Way It Is" by the Sheepdogs



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey guys, 

My jam band regularly plays "The Way It Is" by the Sheepdogs.

Was hoping you guys might be able to help me out with something. there's a little repeating riff at 0:55-1:06 that we can't figure out could any of you guys help me with this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmG1Qjs7FpE

Thanks


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't have a guitar in front of me, but sounds like two guitar players. One playing the 2 bass notes and then another guitar repeating 2 notes with maybe a Pog or something.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah, the pog-esque/organ sounding part is what I am looking for.


----------



## hjr2 (Sep 5, 2013)

Sound like the 14th and 12th frets on the G string. Or if it's lower and the octave effect is bringing it up try the 7th and 5th frets on the D string.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

hjr2 said:


> Sound like the 14th and 12th frets on the G string. Or if it's lower and the octave effect is bringing it up try the 7th and 5th frets on the D string.


I will try that this evening! thanks

that makes a lot of sense actually. the main chords are G A


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I didn't grab a guitar, so not sure what strings/notes, but definitely 2 guitars - one doing the lower notes, and a POG or other octave type pedal on the 2 higher notes.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

keto said:


> I didn't grab a guitar, so not sure what strings/notes, but definitely 2 guitars - one doing the lower notes, and a POG or other octave type pedal on the 2 higher notes.


we will probably just run one guitar through my POG with both up/down octaves on and see how that pans out. we dont need it to be exact, just close enough to fill the time


----------

